# Couple of finds



## Shotgun Red (Oct 15, 2016)

Found a couple small points


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2016)

VERY nice! The maker got every bit of the goody out of those. Worthy treasures to save.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow, true arrowheads. Beautiful artifacts.


----------



## dtala (Oct 16, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Wow, true arrowheads. Beautiful artifacts.



both of those points pre date bow/arrows by many, many years....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Wow, true arrowheads. Beautiful artifacts.





dtala said:


> both of those points pre date bow/arrows by many, many years....



As dtala said, those are dart points. The Palmer on the right is around 10,000 years old. Nice little points, and I like that east Tennesee black Knox chert.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance, but what was the method of delivery with these dart points


----------



## Willjo (Nov 2, 2016)

They were thrown with an atlatl throwing stick to add extra thrust to spear or dart.


----------

